# Wheel Profile tool



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

At one time there was a company in Great Britain that offered a lathe profiling tool for gauge 1 wheels
Now I cannot find their web site. Anyone familiar with this tool and where may I fine one?
Thanks
Noel [email protected]


----------



## Brian Dixon (Dec 27, 2007)

*A guess*

Would this be the one?
markwoodwheels.co.uk/wheels/formtools


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

missed the .htm on the link


http://www.markwoodwheels.co.uk/wheels/formtools.htm


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

*profile tool*

yes that is the one

Thanks Brian and Greg


----------

